# Stabilized wood and Dymalux



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I have been doing more collecting of turning stock, than actual turning of stock. Sent a mess of wood off to be professionaly stabilized and got most of it back yesterday. Spalted IKE Hackberry and Ash, and some spalted Pecan Jim gave me 2 years ago ? Got a large order of Dymalux as well.
I have quite a bit of both. Here is some stabilized wood I'm offering to sell to other call makers on another site. If anyone is interested in some of this or some dymalux, let me know. Some of it has already been sold. 
The pics of the round blank are all of the same blank.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I couldnt find one that drouls LOL!! Great looking stuiff Mate!! When do we get to see a call outta that stuff???


----------

